# Nc drivers is uber primary in nc?



## somebeast (Jun 29, 2015)

Please let me know how it works in NC


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

1.) In NC Uber's insurance is primary.
2.) You are still subject to the deductible and Uber's limit of coverage just like any other policy.
3.) Your personal insurance "will" have knowledge of your activities should you have an incident.
4.) You may be in breach of conditions of your personal policy and thus possibly subject to non coverage, cancellation, etc.
5.) Head in the sand is reckless and does not work, so expect the worse if you have an incident unless you have acquired the proper coverages "and" abide by their provisions.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

What flashgordonnc said.

Do some research on the forum... lots of topics on this. Look in the "City" section as well for your market.

PS- Maybe not have an avatar with a middle finger up when you are seeking advice?


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Kingo9 said:


> What flashgordonnc said.
> 
> Do some research on the forum... lots of topics on this. Look in the "City" section as well for your market.
> 
> PS- Maybe not have an avatar with a middle finger up when you are seeking advice?


Always amazes me.
Yep, some people just like to come across as "Frick & Frack", or "Dumb and Dumber". Then make an excuse of something like, oh gosh, .. just forget it. The lame excuses and reasons are endless. I'm sure I'll here more on this.


----------

